# reliability?



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

I know Nissan in general makes great cars. but just how reliable are the 240sx se? i was looking for information in old consumer reports. i'd like to get your feedback.
what are your #1 complaints?
what are most usual problem areas?(electrical, mechanical)
thanks!
~lalo


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12754

that's pretty general stuff.


----------

